# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  क्लाउड स्टोरेज

## bndu jain

इन्टरनेट पर 50 GB से भी ज्यादा डाटा कैसे फ्री स्टोर करें

----------


## bndu jain

क्या आप इन्टरनेट पर अपने लिए फ्री क्लाउड स्टोरज चाहते है?


*क्लाउड स्टोरेज : 

 यानि अपने फोटो, विडियो, फाइल और अन्य डाटा को इन्टरनेट पर स्टोर करना और उसे किसी भी कंप्यूटर या मोबाइल इत्यादि से उपयोग करना.
*

----------


## bndu jain

अपने डाटा को इन्टरनेट पर सेव करने के कई कारण हो सकते है.

**अपने डाटा को सुरक्षित करना ताकि कंप्यूटर या आपकी ड्राइव के खराब होने कि सूरत में भी आपका डाटा आपको उपलब्ध रहे.*

**यदि आप अपने डाटा और फाइल को कई जगह से उपयोग करते है, जैसे कंप्यूटर, मोबाइल, इन्टरनेट, टेबलेट इत्यादि और आपको हर जगह से वही फाइल उपलब्ध चाहिये.*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यहाँ हम ऐसे तरीके कि बात करंगे जिससे आप इन्टरनेट पर अपने लिए 50 GB का डाटा स्टोरज फ्री में पा सकते है.

*सबसे पहले आप निम्न फ्री स्टोरेज वेबसाइट पर जाकर अपना अकाउंट बना लें.
*

----------


## bndu jain

*गूगल ड्राइव*

– यदि आपके पास जी-मेल आई-डी है तो वही गूगल ड्राइव के लिए काफी है, नहीं तो गूगल पर नया अकाउंट बना लें. गूगल ड्राइव के माध्यम से आप 15 GB का स्टोरेज मुफ्त में प्रयोग कर सकते है.

>> https://drive.google.com

----------


## bndu jain

*बॉक्स*

– यह वेबसाइट 10 GB का स्टोरेज फ्री में देती है और यहाँ आप 250 MB तक की फाइल अपलोड कर सकते है.

>> https://www.box.com

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*ड्रॉपबॉक्स*

– यहाँ आप 2GB तक का डाटा फ्री स्टोर कर सकते हो.और फोटो, विडियो और डाकुमेंट अपने मोबाइल, कंप्यूटर सहित कई अन्य स्थानों से अपलोड और डाउनलोड कर सकते हो.

>> https://www.dropbox.com

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*मीडिया-फायर*

– आपकी हर प्रकार कि मीडिया फाइल को कहीं भी सेव करके कंहीं भी उपयोग करने की सुविधा यह वेबसाइट प्रदान कराती है.

>> https://www.mediafire.com/

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*वन – ड्राइव*

– मिक्रोसोफ्ट की यह वेबसाइट आपको 15  GB  का डाटा स्टोरेज मुफ्त में प्रदान करती है. इसका सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करके अपनी कंप्यूटर की फाइल को ऑटो-मेटिक इन्टरनेट पर सेव कर सकते है.

>> https://onedrive.live.com

----------


## bndu jain

*
अब यदि आप इन सभी वेबसाइट पर अलग अलग जाकर अपनी फाइल अपलोड-डाउनलोड नहीं करना चाहते तो इसके लिए  आपको जोली-क्लाउड ड्राइव नाम से उपलब्ध सेवा का उपयोग करना पड़ेगा.

जोली-क्लाउड

>> https://drive.jolicloud.com

*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जोली-क्लाउड परअकाउंट बना कर आप ऊपर बनाए गए सभी अकाउंट वहाँ शामिल करके सारा फ्री स्टोरेज एक ही जगह से उपयोग कर सकते है.

*फ्री स्टोरेज , इन्टरनेट पर फ्री ड्राइव स्टोरेज, Free Data Storage Online, Free Cloud Storage. 
*

----------


## anita

हमेशा की तरह आपका एक और अच्छा सूत्र 


धन्यवाद

----------

